# 10" miter chop saw capacity?



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

DIYGST said:


> Can you can a 2x8 to length with a 10" miter saw? No sliding or compound function.


My DW 713 CMS has these specs:

Horizontal Capacity: Baseboard Lying Flat6 "
Horizontal Capacity: Crown Molding Lying Flat5-1/4 "
45° Bevel Cut Capacity (dimensional lumber)2" x 6" 
90° Cross-Cut Capacity (dimensional lumber)4" x 4 "
90° Cross-Cut Capacity (Max Width)2" x 6" dimensional 
45° Miter Cut Capacity (Max Height)2" x 4" 
45° Miter Cut Capacity (Max Width)2" x 4"

*You will probably need to cut and flip*

My DW 717 SCMS

Horizontal Capacity: Crown Molding Lying Flat 10-3/4 "
45° Bevel Cut Capacity (dimensional lumber)2x 2 
90° Cross-Cut Capacity (dimensional lumber)12 "
90° Cross-Cut Capacity (Max Width)14" 
Special Set Up 45° Miter Cut Capacity (Max Height)4" 
45° Miter Cut Capacity (Max Width)8"


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Nope, typically 2x6 crosscut is the best a 10" non-slider will do.

I use a speed square as a guide for my circular saw on small jobs where it isn't worth the time to set up my slider.


Ya beat me there, aggreX....lol.....yeah, cut and flip is a good option, too.


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

OK, this might sound funny, but what is the best way to train my tiny wife with very little finger clamping power, to slightly trim each 4' 2x8 to the right size, using either the 10" miter or 10" table saw? Definitely not the circ saw. 

I think I will have her measure, mark a line with a speed square, and clamp the plank it to the miter guide of the table saw (with extension wing). And push it through.

The reason is I need to crawl under the house and someone needs to cut these new joists for me as I measure them


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd go with cut and flip on the miter saw in that case. I think it would be easier and safer for her to keep the board stationary and move the saw head than to push the board across a table saw. I also don't trust the clamp idea for a rookie. Just be sure the board is supported properly. If the miter saw isn't on a stand with wings, you could use an adjustable roller stand.

Now, maybe you can answer a question for me....How the heck do I get MY wife to help with projects like that?:laughing::laughing::laughing::no:


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Use the 10" miter saw with a decent stand that supports the out lying end. She will not have to be a brut to nudge the board left or right to make the cut on the line.

My set up almost like this http://tinyurl.com/5lq75r a dewalt 12" with the dewalt stand. My wife got the hang of it rather quickly and she's not what I would call the rugged type. Oddly enough the cuts we were making needed to be really close. She would bring them to me anywhere between 1/16" and 1/2" long or short. With some gentle persuasion she understands that the measurement was "THE" measurement...no more, no less. Now OMG what a great helper!

Hang in there...she can be trained/taught....don't underestimate here strengths and skills.


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

RippySkippy said:


> Use the 10" miter saw with a decent stand that supports the out lying end. She will not have to be a brut to nudge the board left or right to make the cut on the line.
> 
> My set up almost like this http://tinyurl.com/5lq75r


I see I really wanted one of those stands, the guard on the right will stay in place when you flip over, biggest problem for me to do the cut is line up after the flip. Looks like the stand will solve the problem.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

If she's never run the saw before have her practice doing that cut several times with you standing there until she's comfortable.

Make sure you emphsize, NO FINGERS or HAIR NEAR THE BLADE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack of most (Jan 21, 2009)

If your worried about your wife's possible flesh removal, then I would say DIY, measure and cut, one @ a time, or train her until you feel safe. People with years of experience can lose fingers.


----------



## TBFghost (Jan 21, 2009)

...crawl under there, take all the measure ments, write them down in order and crawl back out...cut all the joists, mark them and throw them under with you...if you can't fit them, have her hand them to you....

Or if you must....get a 12" miter of Craigslist cheap...


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, project's completed, I used 2x6 and she cut it all for me, it would be hard to precut it, at times I needed to shave off 1/8" because the measurements only work if all the joists run perfectly parallel in both dimensions, but they do not.


----------

